# Help! Is this a thing??



## gracem (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey, I have only had one trainer my whole life and I'm fixing to move my horse and me to my aunt's house. I would like to continue lessons, but I'm not sure if realistically I will be able to trailer him to lessons. Because I have only had one trainer and am a first-generation equestrian... I am sadly slightly sheltered and do not know as much as I should. Is it a thing for trainers to come to you?? Would I be able to find a trainer willing to come to my property and work with me and my horse?
Thank Y'all


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

Not really? At least not in my experience. Now, I have heard of trainers who use a boarding barn as a place to give lessons when they didn't own the barn, just had their horses there or something. But I've never heard of or known of a trainer that goes to people's private property/boarding place just for one student. It's only ever the students going to the trainer. I would imagine it'd be stupendously expensive to have private lessons on your own private property or boarding place in such a fashion. In any case you'd be better looking up local trainers and seeing what their options are. I'm betting they don't offer it but it wouldn't hurt to check, I guess.


Your other option would be to continue lessons somewhere but not on your horse if you can't trailer him there every lesson, using whichever lesson horse you'd be riding there. Plenty of people do this since trailering on a regular basis can be an ordeal and a lot of people don't have their own trailer for transportation! instead relying on trailer-pooling, borrowing, or hiring.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sure, it's possible. Maybe it depends on where you live and what discipline(s) you are involved in, but I can definitely think of a couple of trainers that I could call that would come work with me at home. I'd definitely have to pay for it though, moreso than if I could get my horse to them. But I'd say if there are trainers near you that you like, just give them a call/text/email and ask them if they offer that service- and if not, if they can recommend someone with a philosophy/approach similar to their own that they'd trust to work with your horse. If you are brand new to the area you and your horse are moving to, I'd start by asking for recommendations at the local feed store. Around here, they'd let you put up a flyer so someone could contact you in response to your request. Also, look for local horse Facebook pages and place an "in search of" ad on the page. If there are horse shows/organized events in your discipline nearby, I'd also spend a day there and ask around for recommendations.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I guess it depends on where you live? Where we are, we have one instructor who comes to us. It's a 45-minute drive for her, though, so she requires a minimum of a three-lesson block to make it worth her time. Luckily we have three horses so it's not a problem.

Where we'll be moving in a few years, in rural Washington state, one of our new neighbors is a riding instructor. I asked her if she would come to our place and give lessons, and she said sure. Of course, it's only a two-minute drive for her.

But I expect you could find someone.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Some do, yes. Others, no. Really depends on the trainer. I don't think it'd be impossible to find one, definitely look around but make sure they are well-suited for your discipline/type of riding.

My current trainer lives in a different state, but she comes up once a month to give clinics, so I get a lesson once a month.  I drive to the barn she does the clinics at, it's not far. But in my case, she wouldn't come to my barn, no.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, there are lots of people in my area who will travel to your barn for lessons. We do it all the time. You just need to find your local horse network and get some names. Word of mouth is best, but if you need to, you can join some Facebook groups or post an ad.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes, some trainers will do that. Where I live, it is quite common actually. I would just call and ask If they are willing to travel.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

I know trainers who will do that. Personally, I would rather pay extra for them to come to me than for me to have to trailer up my horse every time, so I think it's very well justified too. That's assuming you have a good enough place to ride in at home, though. If you don't have an arena or any somewhat large flat area to ride on at home, or if the winter weather is too bad, it might be worth it to trailer to a trainer with an indoor arena.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, ditto to above, aside from first response - tho I guess it depends where you live. I've had trainers come to me & instructors teach my kids at times, and it wasn't 'stupendously expensive' - or i couldn't have afforded. And there are usually a fair few experienced & good trainers around who don't have their own property/facilities, so they NEED to go to people. So if you were to ask on a local horsey FB list or such...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know of many trainers who travel to their clientele to give lessons and or school the horse.
Depending upon the arrangements made lessons can be weekly, bi-weekly, monthly or any combination.
I've seen trainers from all disciplines come to instead of owner & horse haul to them.
What you must accept and realize though is now the work and responsibility all lies on you to provide acceptable riding conditions of a ring, jumps if you jump, barrels, poles, obstacles...specific sized arena if you do dressage and proper footing along with safe barrier to ride within boundaries as needed.
If you are limited in any of those items needed, then your lessons may not be as productive as once was when all the do-dads were provided you not realize you used.

If you choose to haul in to a barn you are not boarding at you can also expect to pay a fee, a ring fee and trainers fee for using the facility and their equipment during lessons.
This is also customary, or at least it was when I managed barns and we had a huge indoor and much use in inclement/winter weather conditions.

_But yes, traveling instructors and trainers *do exist...*_
In fact, a few I know have produced some of the top equestrians of today in the professional ranks when they were juniors...and they hauled horses in to facilities to train at in winter ,meeting the trainers at specified time and locations.
I also know national reining champions who teach students at barns besides theirs too...
You just pay for that luxury and accommodation.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, it's a thing. Everyone else basically covered it, but I would add that it wouldn't be unusual for the trainer to add a fee covering the mileage of the distance to their place to yours.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes you can depends where you live and how much you'll pay. What also helps is if they have clients around. What you can do is find the closest riding schools to you and ask if an instructor would be willing to come out (since they are close anyway). Some are only part-time etc so might have luck there.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Just adding that yes, there are trainers that will go out to you. Usually more expensive but when I have had a riding instructor out I also usually have one or two others interested that come for lessons. They are close enough to ride their horse here or they use one of mine. Helps me with cost as them coming to you can be more expensive. I have an area set up though and large enough to handle two or three riders. We also have those that come to the barn to work with everyone, instructor included. Those are more specialized though and much higher cost plus as they travel nation wide you are also paying expenses while they are there.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Some do and some don't but it's definitely a thing. The ones that come to you will most likely charge a mileage fee and if you have several riders getting lessons it can be split. I wouldn't be so opposed to trailering to a lesson either. Gives the horse good practice with trailering and not forget that he can.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Very common in Arizona... many trainers come out to you and your horse.


----------

